# A Free LG G2X - Android Activist



## s15274n

Here are some details LINK

I'd remind you all that both Roman and Whitehawk have the G2X... so, if you like EDT you may want to consider this. It's free, how could it hurt.


----------



## Zach

I have definitely wanted a g2x for a while!


----------



## s15274n

strongly suggest you guys going here tonight, 10 EST.

Auctioning off beanies for autism, and announcing the winner at 11.

I'm going to post the horrendously long URL for kicks and giggles

http://androidactivist.org/news/ton...st/xzzg+(AndroidActivist)&utm_content=Twitter

EDIT; RW auto-shortens them.. well done RW.


----------

